# Need help with Bevel Cut.



## Paul Henry (Aug 28, 2008)

Greetings, I have just come across this Forum and am hopeing someone can help me { iam not an experienced woodworker,but hope to be one day} I have just bought a Compound Slideing Mitre saw which has replaced my normal mitre saw . Everything works fine except when i do a Bevel Cut, the cut is never straight or and is higher in the middle then the sides like a bowe. I have double checked all the settings and made the correct adjustments ,the machine is good quality and the blade is new 

Can anyone Please tell me what Iam doing wrong

Thanks Paul.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Paul Henry said:


> Greetings, I have just come across this Forum and am hopeing someone can help me { iam not an experienced woodworker,but hope to be one day} I have just bought a Compound Slideing Mitre saw which has replaced my normal mitre saw . Everything works fine except when i do a Bevel Cut, the cut is never straight or and is higher in the middle then the sides like a bowe. I have double checked all the settings and made the correct adjustments ,the machine is good quality and the blade is new
> 
> Can anyone Please tell me what Iam doing wrong
> 
> Thanks Paul.



Besides checking the "adjustments" and "settings", have you made sure all connective bolts, nuts, and screws on all the parts are secure, which may allow movement when resistance is met making a cut?

If you have done that, try doing a "pull" cut, and then try one with pulling out the saw, placing the stock and "pushing" the saw back, making the cut. See if that makes a difference.


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Which brings up a couple of thoughts and a question... I don't own a compound slider, but....

Is the blade installed correctly? Do compound sliders rotate the same way as regular miters? If that is the case, would you not want to pull out and push cut? C-man? Anyone?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Terry Beeson said:


> Which brings up a couple of thoughts and a question... I don't own a compound slider, but....
> 
> Is the blade installed correctly? Do compound sliders rotate the same way as regular miters? If that is the case, would you not want to pull out and push cut? C-man? Anyone?



It can be done either way. Basically it works just like a RAS. Whether it's a pull or push cut may depend on which leading edge should be considered primary, or operator familiarity with the tool.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Paul,
What were you trying to cut? Sounds strange to me. I have had hitachi sliding compounds for over fifteen years and have had good results. Sounds like either something is not adjusted properly or there is some slop in the sliding arms. Also, what kind of blade are you using? Most use a thin kerf blade. Trying to cut a thick piece of hardwood too fast can cause the blade to heat up and distort and/or flex. More info needed, brand of saw, model, blade also.
Mike Hawkins:huh:


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

I would go back to the instrution manual and read the right way to use the saw. While it will cut in both directions, I would allmost guarantee it is suppose to be used by pushing it away from you to cut. Like a RAS, it is the safest way. The blade spins clockways, and if you pull it toward you, the blade will want to clime over your wood instead of cutting through. If you arent holding it tight, it will take an arm, hand, fingers, or grab your shirt. Something to think about.


----------



## gineer67 (Dec 9, 2007)

This sounds like there is a problem with the board being flat against the table all the way across the width of the board or the blade is not at a constant elevation throughout the cut. The first issue could be that the board you are cutting is cupped or has a twist. In other words, not flat. The second issue may be a blade depth stop issue or a flex in the saw itself.

Try cutting a dead flat board making sure to hold the board flat on the table and making sure you hold the blade all the way down throughout the cut. Try making the cut long by 1/32" and then make a final "skim" cut to final length. 

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## toddj99 (Jan 1, 2008)

I have a bosch sliding cms and had to change out the blade to get an accurate cut. the bosch blade was junk. i put in a dewalt and even though it's not a top-line blade, it made a world of difference.


----------



## Paul Henry (Aug 28, 2008)

*Thanks*

Just want to say thankyou to everyone who responded to my thread,turns out the problem appeared to be a number of things 
{a} The bolt at the back that holds the arm was only finger tight. Thanks Cabinetman.

{b} I also took your advice firehawkmph and Toddj99 and purchased a good quality 80 tooth "Irwin Blade" I'am now getting perfect cuts.

Thanks Again.


----------

